# better then altezza lights.



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Ok, i've seen 2 cars with these now, 1st was an accord, and I believe the 2nd was a maxima.

They look pretty much just like the altezzas however, instead of having the circles with the lights, they were reflectors and they were surrounded with LEDs. Do they make these for the b14 or do you think this was custom work?

I'm gonna throw my camera in the car so if I see one of them again I can get a pic of it.

thanks
brandon


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i think i know what you are talkin about, my friend has them on his accord sendan...they look like a corvette at nite...but anyways, they dont make anything like that for the b14...we only get ricey altezzas, but custom enterprise has them for the max..


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I guess with the alteazzas it would be possible, they look really great.

http://www.customenterprise.com/viewer/shop/templates/template.1.product.asd/scspid/572

there they are for the max









there they are on the max


----------



## JDM_Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

im not really fealing them. Those are like the headlights they make. Looks kinda like the BMW headlights, not all but most bmw's.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

what really sucks is that CE sells the max awsome tails with LEDs for $10 more then the curddy tails.

What would it take to get the LED circle out of the max taillights and into the b14 altezza tails?


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

lots of time, cutting, and epoxy my friend


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> what really sucks is that CE sells the max awsome tails with LEDs for $10 more then the curddy tails.
> 
> What would it take to get the LED circle out of the max taillights and into the b14 altezza tails?


i think that it would be easier to take truck l.e.ds that they sell on superbrightleds.com ,and custom fab those. they are about the same size, as the ones on our altezzas, and they wouldnt look half bad. you could go with the two red truck lites on the taillights, and a white led on the trunk bar, lot of work, but worth it... i might try it if i can get a sentra again...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that or you can buy entire truck LED or have something made with a circuit board with snap leds or luxeon LEDs and measure the size of the red of the altezza and then replace the whole thing with nothing but led


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> I guess with the alteazzas it would be possible, they look really great.
> 
> http://www.customenterprise.com/viewer/shop/templates/template.1.product.asd/scspid/572
> 
> ...


ive seen those tails in person, they look hot . they would look freaking awesome on a B14 cause the altezzas looked good on mine till they started leaking. Those tails make the maxima look like a skyline i think.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

out of all the tails i have seen i love those............what they look like in the day time is a differant story


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> out of all the tails i have seen i love those............what they look like in the day time is a differant story


yeah, durring the day the pretty much look just like the regular altezzas, I'd almost keep my lights on all the time if I had those.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> yeah, durring the day the pretty much look just like the regular altezzas, I'd almost keep my lights on all the time if I had those.


well, its not like you would need to worry about burnt bulbs :thumbup: and those lights are the perfect lights to tint! they would look normal through the day but then you hit the brakes and it would look amazing.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

have you fellas ever though about replacing the whole center peice with a circular truck led in that size of the red for that is another option you can do as well..

www.hidplanet.com/forums there is an LED section there if anyone is interested in actually attempting to do this


----------

